# Cat's tail is limp...



## MrSeagull (Mar 15, 2005)

My cat, Tigger, came home today with his tail hanging limp from the base. He seems to be able to move it slighty, I saw the tip move a bit once. He doesn't seem to be in pain, however when I touch the base he does react to the pain.. When I apply pressure to the tip of his tail I beleive he feels it. There is no sign of abcess or injury either.

Here are a few picture of the tail. http://www.frontiernet.net/~MrSeagull/tigger/

Any help would be appreicated.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Can't really tell from the picture, but it could be an injury. Please take your cat to a vet, because a tail injury can be a serious injury for a cat. And the sooner the better, because musculoskeletal injuries are best dealt with right away. The ability to use his tail is very important for a cat. Keep us posted on what you find out. Thanks....


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Yes, please go immediately. There might be paralysis, or you might be able to prevent it. My cat's tail died from a similar problem, and had to be amputated. (years ago, not my present cats) I was on vacation and my husband knew about the problem, but didn't think it was an emergency. By the time I came home, it was too late. The tail was actually dead.


----------



## JoeyM (Mar 1, 2005)

Hope your cat is feeling better soon.

Just wondering all that is included with a cat's tail. Is it a non-verbal communication tool between other cats? Does it play a roll in balance?


----------



## MrSeagull (Mar 15, 2005)

I'll try to get him to a vet soon... 

when I had him on his side and was pinching the tip to see if he reacted, I beleive he felt it. Plus afterward, the tip bobed for awhile. Is that a good sign?
I hope it's just a sprain or somthing... My father doesn't think him losing his tail is a big deal  I don't want him to lose it though.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

MrSeagull said:


> My father doesn't think him losing his tail is a big deal


Don't listen to him. He is very wrong about that.









Try telling that to the cat!! 8O


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

JoeyM said:


> Just wondering all that is included with a cat's tail. Is it a non-verbal communication tool between other cats? Does it play a roll in balance?


Right on (as we used to say in the 70s). Both. Also, if there's paralysis in the tail where it joins the pelvis, I understand can cause problems in the lower G-I and urinary tracts. (That's based on something I read here).


----------



## JoeyM (Mar 1, 2005)

timskitties said:


> I understand can cause problems in the lower G-I and urinary tracts. (That's based on something I read here).


That would make sense, as i would suspect that a good bit of the tail bits and pieces pass by or through the area.

I wonder what the cause could be. Injury like an impact from something, a disease?


----------



## MrSeagull (Mar 15, 2005)

Is the fact that the tip of the tail can still move eliminate some of the things it could be? I hope it's a good sign.


----------



## Debbis6cats (Mar 5, 2005)

Another good reason for keeping you babies inside!


----------



## MrSeagull (Mar 15, 2005)

Debbis6cats said:


> Another good reason for keeping you babies inside!


Heh, I'm afraid he would never let me keep him inside, He gets bored easily.
We live out in the country, so car's aren't a problem, but he did get into fights before I got him nuetered. It hasn't been as bad lately, but a nieghbor said he was in a fight last night.

There isn't any sign of injury on the tail, like from a bite or such.

I hope the movement in the tip is a good sign, I need some good news


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Tim said: 


> I understand can cause problems in the lower G-I and urinary tracts. (That's based on something I read here).


Tim, I think it was my post your read. My Blacky kept getting impacted after his tail was amputated. We had to take him to the vet several times to have the blockage cleared. 

He died one year after the surgery. I didn't want to frighten MrSeagull, but perhaps this is better. I hope he has already taken his cat to the vet. There seems to be some disturbance with normal peristalsis.  I lost my loving lap kitty because of it. 

The vet surmised that Blacky might have got his tail caught in a door. I can think of another possible cause, but it's too awful to think about. Let's just say that kids are sometimes cruel to cats. It's all guesswork, however.


----------



## MrSeagull (Mar 15, 2005)

I'm back from the vet, there is no bone damage and they beleive it was from a cat bite. They gave him some anti-biotics.
I'm glad he's alright, but the bill sure hit hard :/ 

But at least Tigger's doing alright.


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

I'm glad you took your cat to the vet, and that all is well.

Although cats use their tail for a lot, including body language and balance, they can live normally without one!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That's wonderful news. Thanks for the update.


----------

